# What do you think of my appy?



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's Is Elmo, 9yo Reg. red roan Gelding. He Had a operation on one of his front legs, crooked from birth, I think it was a tendon trouble! Doesnt like his Feet touched and is about 100 pounds underweight. Btw we have only had him for about 6 weeks. He is very stubborn and always keeps his head up and hates when people try to be the boss:evil:

I tryed my best to get Good confo shots, however If they arent good I can take some new ones tommorow!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

no critique from me.

He is gorgeous! I love his coloring!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Love his coloring; he's adorable!  
Critique:
His front legs look a bit odd to me, like they kinda stand a bit far apart in the pic. Cowhocked. He's soo cute!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Cute horse, I love this face markings.  He looks very splay-footed upfront.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you, I abs love his coloring also

what is Cowhocked & splay footed?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

That's a really wide frong leg stance. Is it always like that?

Need better pictures. From the side, squared up, from the back and from the front. Not so up close.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

very pretty - no critique from me!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

are his front feet always that far apart?


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Beautiful coat . I love the appys and yours really is marked beautifully


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

not real good at the critique thing.. but i just wanted to say i love his markings! And I'll check back to see if you post any more pics, I'd love to see a nice head shot -- he looks like a cutie!


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Solon said:


> That's a really wide frong leg stance. Is it always like that?
> 
> Need better pictures. From the side, squared up, from the back and from the front. Not so up close.


 
I think it was just like that in that pic, Okay I will try to get some better one's after school tommorow.


----------

